# springer????



## rlhender (Mar 27, 2012)

I am building a 66stingray deluxe..Are the springers that were used on the Krates the same as the Stingray springer?  do they differ from year to year?

Thanks


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 27, 2012)

*Hold your horses!*

The early rays used a 20" springer BUT the krates used a 24" springer. Keep an eye open for a 20" springer dont settle for a repop.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 28, 2012)

*Genuine Schwinn 20" Springers*

Very hard to find these days..Once in a "blue moon" one will come up on ebay..Either on a bike {super deluxe} or seperate...Correct they are different then the krates but same {steering tube} on later 20" stingray springers {1966}. Early ones like whats on my 64 deluxe coppertone has the wider steering tube...Good luck finding one..Note the variation on the headset of both springers...64' {early} 67' {later} 1966-up..


----------



## KevinM (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a beautiful rechromed 20" springer for a J33. Kevin 
Email me direct as I hardly check here for messages or thread postings.  rkmurphy1@yahoo.com


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Apr 2, 2012)

*Used Springer $159*











I also have one if Kevin's doesn't work for you.  Mine has bright,shiny chrome + is nearly scratch free throughout. Does have the '66 small diameter steer tube also.  Need $159 plus ship. Please email direct for more info/pics. mludwig5@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Apr 3, 2012)

*Sold*

Springer is sold.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 3, 2012)

I am still looking for one...I liked his price but I was a little late????


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 4, 2012)

*Genuine Schwinn 20" Springers*

They sure go fast!!!....Very collectible springer in the hobby...









rlhender said:


> I am still looking for one...I liked his price but I was a little late????


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 15, 2012)

*Krate & Super deluxe springers*

For the new hobbist information..Heres the difference between a original krate and a original Super Deluxe springers..Various companies have made re-pop versions of these but no way of being exact copies..The better copy of the {krate} springer were the 1998-1999 re-issue production with just slight in perfections but a good representation..Here in several photos is a copy 20" version mostly targeted for "lowrider" bikes...Also here is a 1998-1999 krate springer.


----------

